# How do you restring a yoyo?



## Odin (Jan 23, 2009)

Im new to yoyoing and my yoyo string fell off, can any one give me a good vid/website that can help with restringing a yoyo?


----------



## brunson (Jan 23, 2009)

You untwist the loop at the end until the yo yo fits through it, then you loop it around the axle and let it retwist.


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 23, 2009)

ya like brunson said, just make a big loop so the yoyo can fit through it and let the yoyo hang and the string should retwist itself.

You can unscrew the yoyo to do this but it can cause your axle to wear out rather quickly.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 23, 2009)

Spyyder said:


> ya like brunson said, just make a big loop so the yoyo can fit through it and let the yoyo hang and the string should retwist itself.
> 
> You can unscrew the yoyo to do this but it can cause your axle to wear out rather quickly.




And, it's hard to do it on a bearing yoyo and fixed axle


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 23, 2009)

A) Take apart the yo-yo
B) At the bottom of the string untwist the little loop so it can fit over your bearing/axle
C) Retwist loop
D) Put back together the yo-yo


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 23, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> A) Take apart the yo-yo
> B) At the bottom of the string untwist the little loop so it can fit over your bearing/axle
> C) Retwist loop
> D) Put back together the yo-yo





DON'T take apart the yoyo, just twist the string so th loop is big enough to
put it into the gap


----------



## Odin (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for the help every one, but when i was restringing my yoyo i found out that the string is cut... so that sucks...


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 24, 2009)

you can buy packs of strings for pretty cheap. i have like 6 packs of 100 strings. xD 

get some 50/50 yellow cotton/poly blend. never broke one of those strings.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

i actually prefer 100% polyaster than slick strings


----------



## krazedkat (Jan 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> krazedkat said:
> 
> 
> > A) Take apart the yo-yo
> ...


That's stupid. There are no complex parts to a yoyo.....


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 25, 2009)

krazedkat said:


> daniel0731ex said:
> 
> 
> > krazedkat said:
> ...



no, it is actually pretty slippery to put it onto the bearing like that. besides, it's faster, and in some fixed axle yoyos like the russels, you couldn't actually take apart the yoyo. also, you will have to re-adjust the gap if you take it apart, and it could be very annoying for modded 2A yoyos


BTW no yoyoer do it that way, you know


----------



## Spyyder (Jan 25, 2009)

daniel0731ex said:


> i actually prefer 100% polyaster than slick strings



I used to use 100% cotton strings till I started getting rope burns on my fingers, then i switched to 50/50, never really liked 100% poly tho.


----------

